# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > For Other Platforms(Mac, Google Docs, Mobile OS etc) >  >  Opening HTML file in Excel works fine, except on MAC Excel 11, don't see images

## adamr1951@yahoo.com

Hi - I'm new to this forum, so if this question has been asked and answered, kindly point me to it.

I am opening an HTML file with a table in Excel and 99% of the cells display properly on both PC Excel 2010 and MAC Excel 2011, and I can save it as xlsx.

However, there is an image at the top (a logo), which in HTML was <img src="path/xxxxx.png">.

In PC Excel 2010 the image displays just fine.  In MAC Excel 2011, I get the RED "X" and the caption "The File Image" as if it cannot find the file.

Any idea on how to get the image to render universally?  Remember that the file I'm opening is an .htm file generated by a web application; I'm not typing at the desktop.

Thanks!
adamr1951@yahoo.com

----------


## jamestate

I have the same, exact problem.  Does anyone have a solution?

----------

